# Does anyone have this IP?



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

hi,
just a personal issue, does anyone here know or have an IP adress of 67.65.196.219 ?? many thanks maybe the mods or admins could check


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol - to be honest, Im not sure what my IP addy is.. lmao

that IP above is from San Antonio,Texas - if that helps any


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

How did you know that GP? Are there different codes for different places?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its actually from Plano, Texas. Simple trace will tell you. Lydia.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

if you have some firewall programs just enter it in and it will tell you, but i think the problem with this is that it goes back to their provider no?

It's not me, but think about it with wireless, cities everyday install it wireless throughout the city, i mean MCdonalds just installed it here in this town!!!! 

So IP would change spuratically and could mean nothing, or am i wrong? i was just theorizing lol


----------



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

thats what i got n all (plano)


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

go to http://www.dnsstuff.com/ and use that if u want to trace it


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

why do you want to know anyways? :?
just wonderin


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That IP address is only a host on the forum. No user has that exact IP address.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

i want to know because that IP adress proper messed our forum up..posted on EVERY topic and made new threads offending just me..saying they......my mum and disgusting stuff like that...i was pretty appauled at how someone could actualy be bothered and steep so low :O


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Be glad that is all they did. 
My forum was hacked again and they deleted the enitre forum and posted a "trophy" page showing the "logo" of the hacker. 
Unfortunally hackers love forums because they are eaiser targets than websites. Forums allow for some interaction on the users part which opens up cracks in the protection of the software.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wasn't me.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

When I searched for my IP it said Atlanta, Georgia. I live in Louisian though. But that is rediculous with spammers did any of ya'll see that guy that was on here a few days ago and started a thread about whats your favorite fish to eat.Not to keep to eat and he didn't say like catfish brim etc he was saying aquarium fish like tetras and oscars. It was kinda funny it was so stupid


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i hear that, our local forum which is the best i have seen in local forums anywhere, was recently hacked for the first time, so sad to see, but i guess it's made the forums for entry or noob hackers for practice, we should have a counterattack that launches a virus at them when they do it to us, a mirror protection program!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow Fish Friend, sorry that happened.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

all you can do is just keep the forum updated


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

even if you keep your forum updated it still easy to hack, the worst forum software to go with is phpbb2 and most off free forum software, but vbullentin and ipb are quite safe but your forum should have a bad word filter


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> i hear that, our local forum which is the best i have seen in local forums anywhere, was recently hacked for the first time


Yeah that sucks, I know where you are talking about. Quite abit of effort had been put into that site too. Someone has got too much time on their hands, I wonder why they targetted that site or how they found it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

A lot of hackers just have IP probes that will check to see if there are open spots in the software or backdoors. They're good at what they do, and could have just randomly come up on the site. They also can mask IP addresses, so they could have been sitting in greenland masking a US IP address. IT's almost impossible to tell without multi-million dollar tracking software.


----------

